# Modified Scott AT-4 Pro Bars Live To Ride Again!



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

I changed the bars on my 1988 Cannondale SM500 that I restored a bit back. First I'll show you the bars I had, they were basic flat bars with bar ends on them........


















These were OK, but you basically had only two had positions, I did like the large flat hand grips, those are cool. :thumbsup:

I had an old set of Scott AT-4 Pro bars on the bike for a VERY long time, and I did like them, but when I rebuilt the bike I had two problems; due to neglect on my part the Shimano Deore 7 speed thumb shifters got all rusty and were junk  and the plastic bit that went between the bar ends up front had basically rotted and when I removed it, it broke in half.:madman:

I could not find any decent thumb shifters at a realistic price so I bought a set of 7speed rapid fire shifters with the brake levers pod things....... and hated them.....
I recently found a good set of almost pristine Shimano Deore thumbies at a reasonable price, so I dug out my old Scott AT-4 Pro bar, but I had the problem of the connector piece being busted, what to do... ??

Here are some pics of the Scott AT-4 Pro bars as they should look....

























I wanted to cut the bars off a bit shorter, as I no longer had the connector, but where to cut them...?

I came up with this....

















I cut them but I also flipped the bars over so the "horns" around front point upwards, not downwards.

I got some bar tape and installed everything.....


























I took just a quicky ride last night and then today I used the bike for some deliveries and I have to say, I really like these a LOT more than the flat bars with bar ends.

Not to mention the old thumbies, boy I like them!

Cheers!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool. I think there are connectors around if you really wanted to keep them full length.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SYNTACE-C2-TT-T...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35ae415289

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROFILE-Aerobar...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a0c2c61d5


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

muddybuddy said:


> Cool. I think there are connectors around if you really wanted to keep them full length.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SYNTACE-C2-TT-T...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35ae415289
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PROFILE-Aerobar...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a0c2c61d5


Huh, now why didn't I think of that :shocked:

Oh well, would have cost me MORE money and I seldom used the very front aero part of the bars anyway, even 20 years ago in my youth  

Cheers!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Now you have a set of AT-3.5s! 

The AT-2 and AT-3 are my favourite bars ever - I love me some cork ribbon on a mountain bike.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Be wary, all those bars fail!


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

banks said:


> Be wary, all those bars fail!


Off road I would be concerned, but riding on the street only, I don't think the risk is very high, but thanks for the reminder :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Pardon my ignorance, I didn't follow your resto thread very carefully, but what the heck is all that stuff attached to the fork steerer tube on your bike?  I'd be more worried about all those adapters and extenders going south before the bars do!

Was the original stem really low? Were you trying to get your position more upright? That setup just scares me on so many levels.

frog


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

1 cog frog said:


> Pardon my ignorance, I didn't follow your resto thread very carefully, but what the heck is all that stuff attached to the fork steerer tube on your bike?  I'd be more worried about all those adapters and extenders going south before the bars do!
> 
> Was the original stem really low? Were you trying to get your position more upright? That setup just scares me on so many levels.
> 
> frog


Yeah, looks like crap and weighs a ton too, but the bike has a 1" steering tube and the only stem I have for it was very flat with almost no rise, I could not find a better 1" stem. This bike has a VERY tall bottom bracket, so at 6' tall, with the seat tube extended to the height to give me the right leg bend, my saddle was a good 6" taller than the bars, UGH, I'm not 20 anymore, I'm 46 and getting back in shape (I've lost nearly 50 pounds so far). I use this bike around town and to pull a trailer to do my deliveries, I run my wife's family liquor shop in downtown Tokyo. I deliver cases of beer and bottles of sake, etc to our restaurant customers.

What I have there is an adapter to get to the threadless type stem, on top of that is a riser that gets the height I need, and then the stem is attached to that.

I fully realize that it is not the best solution, but it is the one I have easy access too.

Maybe I could chop my old stem up (it is steel) and weld it in a different position, I do have a MIG welder after all.....?

Thanks for the concern. :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Still got mine intact from 89"
Had not heard of failures.. 
Where did they break ???


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

stu - i followed your restoration thread [and subsequent single speed/ fixie conversion] and got some good ideas for an old bike of mine i'm doing up. thanks for involving us in your trials and tribulations.

i realize this thread is over a year old but i have a similar issue of 1 inch steerer tube and am using one of these: Amazon.com: Dimension Steerer Adaptor 1" quill to 1-1/8" Threadless Black: Sports & Outdoors

not sure its going to provide you with the height you need but it looks a little less cumbersome than your current set up. of course, you'll need a new stem and maybe bars too, depending in the size...


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

You can still find new ones kicking around if you know what boxes to move out of the way.


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

I just saw these bars for the first time on this photo stream.....

220 Larry - Touring Oregon - Dean Torreys photo - Ron W photos at pbase.com

I thought,"dang...those are fugly, but look functional as hell. I want some!"

Then, I ran a search........finally found out what they are 'cause I didn't know.....only to find they're no longer made. Are those ones in the above pic for sale, by chance? Where to get some? Anyone making bars like those? I've seen the usual trekking butterfly bars, but I don't care for them. Plus, no aero grip like the at4....which is desirous. ????


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

They come up on Ebay regularly. I've also picked up a couple of sets at used bike part shops.

You could also buy a bike on craigslist for the bars, switch out the bars, and sell the bike.


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

Ah! Thanks a bunch for the tips. I'd been deliberating over a different set of multi-purpose/touring bars.....some alternative to drops... and those look like they'd be great.


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

How 'bout that?! There's a new set for sale over in the next state on CL. Hopefully the guy'll ship.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Be aware that there are two versions of the AT-4. One is kind of oval similar to a horse race track, the other is more curvy like the pics in this thread.

Also, some people find the width and/or curvatures of the Scott bars to be too narrow. You might want to try holding a set in your hands before purchasing.


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

Fair enough. The ones in the CL ad appear to be the oval type. That doesn't bother me, as far as how they look, atleast. And, neither would they being narrow'ish. I don't care for real wide bars. My shoulders aren't real broad, anyway.

On the other hand, is there some reason the more oval ones might not be desirable?

Here's the ad: Scott AT-4 Handlebars


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

looks sweet, the finished product looks not too different from the AT-3


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

thook said:


> On the other hand, is there some reason the more oval ones might not be desirable?


The oval ones seem to be better for mounting stuff (lights, bells, GPS, beer can holders, etc.) on the front. The curvy ones seem to have better/more complex hand positions.


----------



## thook (Jan 2, 2012)

That makes sense. I mean, a beer can holder would be pretty important. 

Actually, I was comparing how they both look and I think I'd like the oval ones better for hand positions, anyway. The curvy ones angle down to culminate at the aero grips. I think that'd be awkward to grab and hold there with the wrist position and all. 

Anyway, looks like the girl (not guy) will ship. I'm in business!


----------

